# Retained necrotic placental tissue



## bbooks (Jan 9, 2014)

I am a pathology coder. I am having trouble deciding on a code for a pathology report that has limited clinical history. It says, "Retained POC. Endometrial curetting." The path report shows "Retained necrotic placental tissue." This patient 3 week ago had another pathology report for "Postpartum contents (POL). Uterine contents:  Necrotic material consistent with products of conception" that was collected at her postpartum exam. There is no mention of any hemorrhage. Should I use 666.24, "Retained products of conception NOS, following delivery, postpartum condition or complication?"


----------

